# Automatic Jigging Tip Ups



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

I've seen a lot of these lately, the tip ups that jig. Can anyone tell me if they work effectively or any experiences with them?

THanks. :iroll:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I have used them for about 8 years. I find that you need good wind conditions of 8 mi or less otherwise they flip up or down and do not jig. I caught a 7lb wally this winter with it. I have caught crappie , perch, and of course the mighty northern pike. They do work but are a pain to learn to set up. I would by the themo tip-up as a all around before I would buy this as a primary, but they are a good investment if you take the time to learn them.


----------

